# Agile Toucan Deeelux!



## Lee Silva (Feb 9, 2013)

I've recently noticed the Toucan having quite a large fan base.... I too am a long time fan of this frame. It has always shot very well for me.

This is a very simple mod. A bit sloppy on the technicians end, but effective.... Very effective.

All it consists of is squishing a fistfull of polymorph into the negative areas of the fork and handle, and sculpting as you see fit! Real happy with this new frame! Don't know how long it will stay white(with my filthy hands) but it looks super cool! Kinda scifi .... Inspired by beanflips white tex classic....


----------



## reset (Apr 13, 2013)

That is way cool. White plastic goes good with polished metal.


----------



## sharp eye (Jun 3, 2014)

Good improvement. I like also the idea of your band attachment for the Agile Toucan


----------



## Lee Silva (Feb 9, 2013)

Thanks guys..... It's a pleasure to shoot, that's for sure...


----------



## bigron (Nov 29, 2012)

that is sweet mod on her,what is polymorph is that a epoxy or clay type stuff?


----------



## Tentacle Toast (Jan 17, 2013)

That'd look amazing with mother of pearl somehow in place of the plastic (not that it doesn't look pretty sweet in plastic, just sayin'  )...


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

That's a great looking mod!


----------



## Lee Silva (Feb 9, 2013)

bigron said:


> that is sweet mod on her,what is polymorph is that a epoxy or clay type stuff?


It's really neat stuff, Ron. It's a thermo plastic with a very low melt point. Boiling water turns it to goo! Once gooey you've a few minutes to do what you will with it before it freezes solid again.. It can be softened hundreds of times if need be , and when cured has impressive structural integrity. Real good stuff to have around for mods and even complete frames! Get tired of what you make, just mold it into something else!! Super cool!!!


----------



## Lee Silva (Feb 9, 2013)

Several vendors on ebay carry it.....

Search- Polymorph, Friendly plastic, Instamorph, etc....


----------



## bigron (Nov 29, 2012)

Lee Silva said:


> Several vendors on ebay carry it.....
> 
> Search- Polymorph, Friendly plastic, Instamorph, etc....


thank you very much that stuff is sweet,i've seen some clay that you mold then bake i thought it was like that,thanks again for the help


----------



## Beanflip (Sep 11, 2010)

That's the best looking Toucan I've ever seen. Nice work.


----------



## Lee Silva (Feb 9, 2013)

Beanflip said:


> That's the best looking Toucan I've ever seen. Nice work.


Thanks Mike!


----------



## wll (Oct 4, 2014)

Hey Lee !

How come when mother nature passed out all the sling shot shooting talent you got it all ... and I got none ;- )

Nice shooting buddy !

wll


----------



## e~shot (Jun 3, 2010)

Wow... Lee.... you have pleased me!


----------



## Lee Silva (Feb 9, 2013)

e~shot said:


> Wow... Lee.... you have pleased me!


Hey! You got to go and tell the whole dang forum?!?!?!?!/ Hahahaha

I'm pleased you're pleased...


----------



## Lee Silva (Feb 9, 2013)

wll said:


> Hey Lee !
> 
> How come when mother nature passed out all the slingshot shooting talent you got it all ... and I got none ;- )
> 
> ...


Nawww, I've just put crazy amounts of time in that's all. But thank you......... Burt!


----------



## Emitto (Sep 11, 2013)

Nice shooting brotha!

Peace!

E.


----------



## wll (Oct 4, 2014)

Lee,

Does the moldable plastic you used have enough structural integrity to build a sling shot, or will the forks break ?

wll


----------



## Lee Silva (Feb 9, 2013)

wll said:


> Lee,
> 
> Does the moldable plastic you used have enough structural integrity to build a slingshot, or will the forks break ?
> 
> wll


sURE THING ooops(caps lock!) I believe my buddy Smiling Fury, as well as others have made full size slings!! He(( I made a tiny prong fork with the stuff that I had to destroy by melting it ! Was a special design(very little rise in the fork) But it shot great! With all the confidence of any G10 time bandit!


----------



## oldstevie (Dec 7, 2013)

thats a really nice toucan you have there lee.

i recently bought one and it is really nice to shoot.

just getting used to it at the moment , so i,m not sure yet if i,m better with it than my panther but i have gained reasonable accuracy in the short time that i have been using it.

quicker than other s / shots so far , so the design is good.

your attachment method is a great idea .

would you be able to show how you use it and how it,s made?

it appears to be a piece of tubing with steel ball

atb

stevie


----------



## alfshooter (May 11, 2011)

I love this framework and its modification, you are a very good shooter.

Greetings ..... Alf


----------



## CanH8r (Dec 3, 2013)

Yo Leebert... loving your sling shot mods. That looks way cooler and more functional then paracord wrap. Keep up the great mods bro.... Once your stuff dries out from all that rain... Get back on the forge lol!


----------



## BeMahoney (Jan 26, 2014)

That´s an awesome shooter you created there!

really awesome!

kind regards,

Be


----------



## Lee Silva (Feb 9, 2013)

CanH8r said:


> Yo Leebert... loving your slingshot mods. That looks way cooler and more functional then paracord wrap. Keep up the great mods bro.... Once your stuff dries out from all that rain... Get back on the forge lol!


Yo Slingkowski!! You turkey!!! You have my word, my good friend..... The forge will be blazing very soon! See the tarp wrapped box behind me in the video? That's my new shop!hahahaha It has taken quite a bit of water the past few weeks, so mods have been my only real outlet. .. I'm glad you like em, but I'm itching to get in the fire just as bad as you'd like to see me in there! Big hugs to you and the mermaids! Have a great Christmas!


----------



## THWACK! (Nov 25, 2010)

I was just about to search the forum to find out how/if I could use some polymer clay to do with my Cougar that which you did with your Toucan.

Is the polymoth the same as polymer clay, that one is supposed to bake it 10-15 minutes /1/4" thickness?

Thanks,

Mike


----------



## THWACK! (Nov 25, 2010)

Lee Silva said:


> Hey! You got to go and tell the whole dang forum?!?!?!?!/ Hahahaha
> 
> Wow... Lee.... you have pleased me!
> 
> I'm pleased you're pleased...


Well it's good to know that someone is pleased. Did I tell ya 'bout my two ex-wives?


----------



## CanH8r (Dec 3, 2013)

Lee Silva said:


> CanH8r said:
> 
> 
> > Yo Leebert... loving your slingshot mods. That looks way cooler and more functional then paracord wrap. Keep up the great mods bro.... Once your stuff dries out from all that rain... Get back on the forge lol!
> ...


Cheers Lee.. Hope you and yours have a great holiday.


----------



## THWACK! (Nov 25, 2010)

bigron said:


> that is sweet mod on her,what is polymorph is that a epoxy or clay type stuff?


That's a polycaprolactone, not epoxy nor clay. There are several brands of it. Check Wikipedia. I thought at first that he used a polymer clay, but I was wrong. Again :banghead: :iono: :cursin:


----------



## THWACK! (Nov 25, 2010)

THWACK! said:


> I was just about to search the forum to find out how/if I could use some polymer clay to do with my Cougar that which you did with your Toucan.
> 
> Is the polymoth the same as polymer clay, that one is supposed to bake it 10-15 minutes /1/4" thickness?
> 
> ...


No, dumbbutt - do some research before you post questions which reveal ignorance. You're sleeping on the sofa tonight!

Signed,

Mini Me


----------



## Lee Silva (Feb 9, 2013)

THWACK! said:


> I was just about to search the forum to find out how/if I could use some polymer clay to do with my Cougar that which you did with your Toucan.
> 
> Is the polymoth the same as polymer clay, that one is supposed to bake it 10-15 minutes /1/4" thickness?
> 
> ...


Sorry, I've been out doing some Christmas visiting. I think you could use a polymer clay for this.... You'd have to get creative in order to cure it evenly but I'm sure that it's doable.... See page one for my generic description of the material, as well as a suggested retail source.. Happy Holidays, Mike!


----------



## THWACK! (Nov 25, 2010)

Lee Silva said:


> Sorry, I've been out doing some Christmas visiting. I think you could use a polymer clay for this.... You'd have to get creative in order to cure it evenly but I'm sure that it's doable.... See page one for my generic description of the material, as well as a suggested retail source.. Happy Holidays, Mike!
> 
> I was just about to search the forum to find out how/if I could use some polymer clay to do with my Cougar that which you did with your Toucan.
> 
> ...


That "cure evenly" would be the hard part since the palmswell form is not uniform. Plus, if I were to form the polymer around the slingshot's handle, and put it in the oven, the black shrink tubing on the forks would probably melt, and if I were to make a separate front and back, and put them in the oven without the slingshot, I'd have to find an expoxy/cement or whatever to keep the two parts together, sandwiching the Cougar's frame. So, it would appear that polycaprolactone, as you discovered, is the easiest and best way to form a palmswell.


----------



## Lee Silva (Feb 9, 2013)

Pretty much, EXACTLY what I was going to say..... hehe


----------



## oldmiser (Jan 22, 2014)

Lee My Friend Best Dunkung Mod I have seen for great improvement of the frame...

Man O Man what awesome shooting.....Best to you & momma for the Christmas Holidays~~~AKAOldmuser


----------



## Lee Silva (Feb 9, 2013)

oldstevie said:


> thats a really nice toucan you have there lee.
> 
> i recently bought one and it is really nice to shoot.
> 
> ...


Hi Stevie, The "Otter" attachment used on the Toucan "mod" is very simple. It consists of two 1/2" sections of black Thera-tube(I believe blue will also work) with 5/16ths steel ball jammed in the end. The band enters the fork from the target side, fed through until there's enough to grab onto on the shooter side. Grab exposed band on the shooter side with one hand and exposed band on the target side with the other hand(grab both sides close to the frame)Stretch both sides up and pinch together over the fork, and insert tube/ball "plug"(May have to lick and twist a bit) Once started, give the bands a little tug to "suck" it in the rest of the way! Check for even band length, Let "Spit" dry, then let 'em FLY!!

here's a video of another version of the Otter for use on thicker forks and "Naturals"....

Keep your brain on, and be safe! Cheers.........


----------



## Wingshooter (Dec 24, 2009)

I have been looking for something for my wire handles Thanks that is just exactly what I need.


----------



## Lee Silva (Feb 9, 2013)

Wingshooter said:


> I have been looking for something for my wire handles Thanks that is just exactly what I need.


My pleasure, Mr.Henrie... I ask only that you share some photos of what you come up with!?!?

In case you did not know........... Depending mostly on the manufacturer, this stuff can get kinda sticky, and although water helps, a single drop of Dimethicone (pure silicone oil) rubbed onto the fingers makes for a stress-free finish every time! Plus it feels kinda sexy too!


----------



## oldstevie (Dec 7, 2013)

thanks for the explanation

a nice easy and quick way to attach flat bands


----------



## Yago (Mar 29, 2013)

Nice mod Lee,merry critsmas too!!!


----------



## Flatband (Dec 18, 2009)

Ya just gotta love Lee. Not only one of the smoothest and definitely one of the fastest releases in the slingshot sport,but that personality. Guy is just way cool!!!! GO LEE!!!


----------

